# Abwickler mit FU-Motor



## SPSTorsten (16 April 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit motorunterstützen Abwicklern? Ich bräuchte ein paar Hinweise, in welche Richtung man die Parameter eines PID-Reglers anpassen muss, wenn sich der Durchmesser verkleinert. 

(Geregelt wird nach der Tänzerauslenkung, relativer Rollendurchmesser wird nur indirekt über Bahngeschwindigkeit und Drehzahlsollwert ermittelt)


----------



## TommyG (16 April 2009)

Mit 

'wickeln, Tänzer Haspel' und so findest Du in der suche einiges, war schon ein paar mal Thema. Da das aber net mein Ding is, schubse ich Dir mal die Frau Sufu auf den Schoß, Sry...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## SPSTorsten (16 April 2009)

ja danke für den hinweis, aber in einem anderen thread hab ich bisher nur gelesen das man die parameter nachführen sollte, jedoch wurde nicht über die richtung gesagt.
naja, dann muss ich das halt mal austesten und hoffen das die bahn nicht allzu oft reisst...


----------



## Gerhard K (16 April 2009)

hast du hier schon mal reingeschaut????
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=23476&highlight=t%E4nzer&page=2


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde sagen, dass dein Problem das Konstant-Halten des Zug's bei sich stark ändernder Umfangsgeschwindigkeit der Wickelwalze ist. Diese folgt einer Hyperbel (wobei du eine sehr hohe Drehzahl für den kleinen Durchmesser und eine sehr niedrige für den großen Durchmesser brauchst).
Ob du das nur über den PID-Regler allein schaffst möchte ich hier mal bezweifeln ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## SPSTorsten (17 April 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde sagen, dass dein Problem das Konstant-Halten des Zug's bei sich stark ändernder Umfangsgeschwindigkeit der Wickelwalze ist. Diese folgt einer Hyperbel (wobei du eine sehr hohe Drehzahl für den kleinen Durchmesser und eine sehr niedrige für den großen Durchmesser brauchst).
> Ob du das nur über den PID-Regler allein schaffst möchte ich hier mal bezweifeln ...
> 
> ...




Über einen sehr grossen Bereich läuft der Regler einwandfrei (nicht schwingungsfrei, aber das liegt im Rahmen des Erlaubten), nur kur vorm Ende reicht die Geschwindigkeitsanpassung nicht mehr aus.
(Edit: Mir fällt grade ein, dass ich die Endwerte limitiert und die maximale Änderung begrenzt habe, das muss ich unbedingt überprüfen, wenn ich das nächste Mal draussen bin.)

Deswegen will ich ja die Parameter des Reglers anpassen: 
Je nach Rollendurchmesser ändert sich dann das Tn und das Kp.

Je kleiner die Rolle, desto grösser das Kp und desto kleiner das Tn. Wenn ich beide linear bzw schrittweise fahre, ergibt sich doch im Ergebnis auch eine quadratische Anpassung.

Mir stellt sich grad nur die Frage ob ich dem Standard-Step7-PID-Regler im laufenden Betrieb neue Werte für Kp und Tn schreiben kann und er auch dann damit weiterarbeitet.


----------



## wincc (17 April 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde sagen, dass dein Problem das Konstant-Halten des Zug's bei sich stark ändernder Umfangsgeschwindigkeit der Wickelwalze ist. Diese folgt einer Hyperbel (wobei du eine sehr hohe Drehzahl für den kleinen Durchmesser und eine sehr niedrige für den großen Durchmesser brauchst).
> Ob du das nur über den PID-Regler allein schaffst möchte ich hier mal bezweifeln ...
> 
> ...


 

PI reicht ... geht ohne probleme


----------



## wincc (17 April 2009)

SPSTorsten schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich grad nur die Frage ob ich dem Standard-Step7-PID-Regler im laufenden Betrieb neue Werte für Kp und Tn schreiben kann und er auch dann damit weiterarbeitet.



geht einwandfrei 

einfach werte in den Instanz-DB schreiben


----------



## wincc (17 April 2009)

Formel im Anhang 

Meist reicht eine Adaption des KP 

Wenn unklar einfach nachfragen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 April 2009)

SPSTorsten schrieb:


> Deswegen will ich ja die Parameter des Reglers anpassen:
> Je nach Rollendurchmesser ändert sich dann das Tn und das Kp.



Wenn der Regler als Parameter die Nachstellzeit Tn hat wirkt Kp sowieso schon auf den I-Anteil ein (z.B. wie beim Siemens PID-Regler CONT_C). Oder aus welchem Grund wolltest du P und I Anteil zusammen verstellen?

Es soll ja noch Regler geben bei denen P, I und D völlig getrennt voneinander einstellbar sind. Da heißen die Parameter für I und D aber üblicherweise Ki und Kd.


----------



## SPSTorsten (17 April 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn der Regler als Parameter die Nachstellzeit Tn hat wirkt Kp sowieso schon auf den I-Anteil ein (z.B. wie beim Siemens PID-Regler CONT_C). Oder aus welchem Grund wolltest du P und I Anteil zusammen verstellen?
> 
> Es soll ja noch Regler geben bei denen P, I und D völlig getrennt voneinander einstellbar sind. Da heißen die Parameter für I und D aber üblicherweise Ki und Kd.



Die Drehzahl steigt bei gleichbleibender Abziehgeschwindigkeit quadratisch an, dh. entweder muss ich das Kp quadratisch nachführen oder Tn und Kp jeweils linear, ansonsten läuft mir irgendwann die Strecke weg.


----------



## Dummy (22 April 2009)

SPSTorsten schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl steigt bei gleichbleibender Abziehgeschwindigkeit quadratisch an, dh. entweder muss ich das Kp quadratisch nachführen oder Tn und Kp jeweils linear, ansonsten läuft mir irgendwann die Strecke weg.


 
Hallo Torsten,

du kannst auch wie folgt verfahren:

1. Reglerparameter für kleinsten Durchmesser ermitteln!

2. Stellgröße des Reglers mit dem kleinsten Durchmesser multiplizieren und dann durch den aktuellen Durchmesser teilen!

Damit linearisierst Du im Prinzip die Strecke, da Du den nichtlinearen Anteil herauskürzt. Du hast dann beim kleinsten Durchmesser die maximale Stellgröße und bei größerem Durchmesser entsprechend einen kleineren Anteil. Funktioniert prima und Du brauchts nicht die Reglerparameter verändern, was aber eigentlich das Selbe ist.


Gruß, 

dummy


----------



## SPSTorsten (22 April 2009)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die ganzen Tipps.

Bei mir funktioniert die gesamte Regelung ohne Parameteranpassung und Durchmesserberechnung.

PI-Regler mit Up-/Down-Rate_Limit (Siemens Standard PIDRegler ohne D-Anteil)


Vorgesehen hatte ich noch eine indirekte Durchmesserberechnung um über drei Stufen mit jeweiligen Hysteresen die Parameter anzupassen

Abrollgeschwindigkeit : Drehzahlsollwert = Durchmesser_aktuell

zur Glättung (um leichte Schwingungen auszugleichen):
Durchmesser_glatt := (999xDurchmesser_glatt+Durchmesser_aktuell):1000


Fazit: 
Nicht gerade die schönste Regelung die ich je gesehen habe, aber sie arbeitet im Kern-Bereich einwandfrei und in den Randbereichen mit leichten Schwingungen im erlaubten Bereich.
FazitFazit:
Produktion läuft.


----------

